# Great Plate on the wrong car



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

I spotted this in London today. I think it is on the wrong car...


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

It is probably worth a few quid also.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

lol royal bank of Scotland


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

Def on the wrong car and to compound it, it's a crap car!


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

The plates worth more than the car,,,,,


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

To be fair even on an R35 that plate could be worth more than the car


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Whats the price for such plate then?!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

£50k-75k probably.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

I got this because im ADHD. What do you think? lol


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice but it took me a few secs to figure it out!

I thought you were called Jane for a moment :chairshot


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Perrin you need - IP08 MIN lol your plate looks great though!


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

SamboGrove said:


> Nice but it took me a few secs to figure it out!
> 
> I thought you were called Jane for a moment :chairshot


Are you lexicdisc?


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

MattGTR750 said:


> Perrin you need - IP08 MIN lol your plate looks great though!


Lol, thought it was a nice play on Nissan too


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

I've seen a plate I want ... need to sell my JU5 2 FK U first though


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Well if Perrin is showing his off, I might as well whip mine out! Think mine is more appropriate considering I'm called Buzz! Kekeke :smokin:


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

MattGTR750 said:


> I've seen a plate I want ... need to sell my JU5 2 FK U first though


Ill take that off your hands quick on the cheap lol haha. Be a great plate for a White Range Rover Sport pmsl


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

BU55 ZZZ - looks wicked


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

On my daily I have MM11LER my name is M.Miller saw it and had to have it


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

perrin21 said:


> Ill take that off your hands quick on the cheap lol haha. Be a great plate for a White Range Rover Sport pmsl


PM me mate if you're interested! Perfect pulling plate lol just gets to the point ....


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

MattGTR750 said:


> On my daily I have MM11LER my name is M.Miller saw it and had to have it


Bet you thought your dreams came true for £2000 lol  The perfect plate.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks good on the car!!


----------



## paulock (Dec 1, 2012)

there are some cheep plates on dvla from £250 r600 gtr and more


----------



## Mr Micra (Oct 9, 2012)

Had to take this off the wife's car, she'd had enough of the gesticulations after a week ! May put it on the GTR when I finally get one:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

^^ Nooooo way! Hahahaha


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

Mr Micra said:


> Had to take this off the wife's car, she'd had enough of the gesticulations after a week ! May put it on the GTR when I finally get one:


Pmsl :clap::clap:


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Hahaha why the hell would you buy that plate?!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr Micra said:


> Had to take this off the wife's car, she'd had enough of the gesticulations after a week ! May put it on the GTR when I finally get one:


Lol win!!!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

There was a chap on here with a bollocks plate that was asked to remove it by dvla, but I read in the paper yesterday these plates are now allowed.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

buzzysingh said:


> Well if Perrin is showing his off, I might as well whip mine out! Think mine is more appropriate considering I'm called Buzz! Kekeke :smokin:


Never mind the plate. How much do you want for your garage? Does your GTR wipe its feet before entering?


----------



## Mr Micra (Oct 9, 2012)

buzzysingh said:


> Hahaha why the hell would you buy that plate?!


That's what I've been asking myself


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

Mr Micra said:


> Had to take this off the wife's car, she'd had enough of the gesticulations after a week ! May put it on the GTR when I finally get one:


could be the best plate I have ever seen :bowdown1:


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

Here's mine (I need to put it on the GT-R when I get round to it)


----------

